# Well, I got the call.



## Chase4556

Found out Friday afternoon that I will be deploying to Afghanistan in the next few weeks. My first time going to the sandbox, and I'm ready/nervous about it. Finally get to go over there and do my job that I signed up willingly signed up to do.

Luckily my unit only does two month deployments, so I will be back here in Savannah quickly.


----------



## Don Smith

Thanks for all you do. God bless and be safe.


----------



## 1trout

Be safe
God speed back home

Thanks


----------



## bear hide

Excellent. Thank-you for your service


----------



## 24Buds

Be safe.


----------



## DSL_PWR

GOD Bless.. Be safe...


----------



## Danny O

Thanks for your service. Appreciate your commitment and sacrifice. Hurry home!


----------



## pg542

Pet Spoon said:


> Thanks for your service. Appreciate your commitment and sacrifice. Hurry home!


 x1000...Keep your spirits high and your head low.......Thank You!!..and God bless you...


----------



## huntr4life

Stay safe Chase, and thanks for all that you do! God Bless Our Troops.


----------



## tbone2374

Be safe,and hurry back. We'll save a spot for you. Bring as many back with you as you can... don't think any of those bastards appreciate our help!


----------



## danmanfish

thank you for all you do and hurry back.. GOD bless you and all our troops there..


----------



## Die Terrorists Die

Stay safe! Thanks for your service.


----------



## RogerB

pg542 said:


> x1000...Keep your spirits high and your head low.......Thank You!!..and God bless you...


and your powder dry - May the Great Commander above keep you and all those on the line safe - God Speed.


----------



## w_r_ranch

RogerB said:


> and your powder dry - May the Great Commander above keep you and all those on the line safe - God Speed.


2x.

Spin'em up & get it over with... A cold keg awaits you Chase.


----------



## Anjinsan

Chase4556 said:


> Found out Friday afternoon that I will be deploying to Afghanistan in the next few weeks. My first time going to the sandbox, and I'm ready/nervous about it. Finally get to go over there and do my job that I signed up willingly signed up to do.
> 
> Luckily my unit only does two month deployments, so I will be back here in Savannah quickly.


Watch them little buggers or they'll steal you blind. Gods speed.


----------



## Tucsonred

Yes, please be safe!! Will keep you in my prayers!! Thank you very much for your service!! It is SO greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Reel Time

God bless you Chase. Stay safe.
RT


----------



## bill

Stay safe


----------



## Chase4556

In country now.. got about 6 hours before I hop on another plane and head to my final vacation spot.


----------



## gulfcoastal

*Deployment*

Thank you Sir. Take care and know we appreciate your service. My prayers are with you and all of the military serving this great country.


----------



## southtexasreds

Stay safe, and THANK YOU for your service. Godspeed! I'll be praying for God to watch over you and yours.


----------



## Chase4556

If yall want a place to get a real good tan... Afghanistan is where its at. No ocean, and no hotties walking around in bikinis. But man is it bright and hot! Haha


----------

